# Gibson Les Paul Custom Shop (Kingston)



## Oho (Jan 12, 2021)

Someone go help this lady make a down payment for a house. I’m sure she could be talked down in price. 

You could also send it to me if you really wanted, haha. 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Maybe it's because she's not a player, but it seems a bit suspect? Doesn't look like a lefty guitar and the 2nd and 3rd pics are stock Tangerine LP Studio pics.


----------



## Oho (Jan 12, 2021)

TubeStack said:


> Maybe it's because she's not a player, but it seems a bit suspect? Doesn't look like a lefty guitar and the 2nd and 3rd pics are stock Tangerine LP Studio pics.


Yeah, I figured that she googled orange Les Paul and came up with those studio pictures. I think this person just doesn’t know anything about guitars and has a really nice one laying around. But, it could just as easily be a scam.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

I messaged yesterday with no response. I think this is a Standard with quilted maple top. Nice guitar but not a $4000 guitar.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Ad’s gone now.


----------



## SingleCoil (May 13, 2021)

Scam, stay away.....probably the guy will repost it again, says he needs down payments first, wants an emt before you go see the guitar and he will give you a fake address.


----------



## Oho (Jan 12, 2021)

Dang, that’s too bad. I thought by down payment, they were referring to raising money for a down payment on a house.


----------

